# Whats your favorite breed?



## Gagroundhog (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everybody, I've been reading and learning and looking at spring to get new rabbits. Read lots of breed profiles. There is so many I like. So I thought I'd ask what is your favorite meat breed? Of the ones I have close enough to get to are Cinnamon, NZW, NZR, NZB and brokens, also Am. Chins and some others. Would love your input. Thank you


----------



## hoodat (Dec 26, 2012)

Rex is my favorite. Nice meat conformation, sweet dispositions, usually healthy and reliable breeders. Their fur is a bonus. It has no guard hairs so it doesn't shed after tanning and has a chinchilla look and feel.


----------



## secuono (Dec 26, 2012)

I love my Silver Foxes, but AmChins have such pretty fur, only have one Chin doe I cross breed for surprise litters. Also have Californians, they are great and more even tempered than my Foxes.


----------



## Prairiechick (Dec 26, 2012)

Until this year, I only raised Mini Rexes, but wanted to try meaties.  I have had my eye on Cals for a few years, so now I have those and I really like them  I think they produce a wonderful carcass and are easy to process.  I have some good stock from a show breeder and they have not disappointed me in any way, except when I lost a whole litter of week old kits yesterday.  I don't know how they can survive a whole week and be fine, then just all up and die.  It is very disheartening, especially when it happens on Christmas!


----------



## brentr (Dec 26, 2012)

I have NZ (mix of white & red), Californian, and Silver Fox.  For just meat production, I like the cross-bred litters best.  I have some SF/Cali litters and SF/NZ litters growing and am just really pleased with how well they are doing.  

Don't have any experience with Am Chins, but like what I read about them.  Just saw a black Am Chin/Cali doe on CL here that looked like a really good rabbit.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*I have show quality Californians and I absolutely love them. They are super sweet, not skittish, make a great carcass, grow very fast, and process easily. Oh and most importantly they are HEALTHY little buggers; I've never had a sick rabbit, nor lost any in the 4 years I've been keeping them, (except for a couple babies that fell out of the nest during a really cold winter).*


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 27, 2012)

I love my Am Chins. They are so pretty and soft, have a wonderful temperament, and grow quickly.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies! Soooooooo hard to choose a breed when there is so many lovely breeds to choose from. Recently I found a californian doe and with her came a mix flemish g./ rex buck. He was free. (y'all will love this) We were told his testicles were misplaced on his belly instead of where they're supposed to be, so we probably won't be able to breed him. I checked, he is as he should be! City people!   Both are incredibly sweet! Now I will find a californian buck to go with her and another breed yet to be chosen. Thanks everybody for your input!


----------

